# Reproduction Whizzer Parts???



## JHall0518 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this thread or not but I have a reproduction (2001 I believe) and the top nut where the throttle cable goes through has cracked and I can not find a place online to find a replacement. Any and all information is appreciated, and I can add pics later if it will help. Thanks


----------



## Goldenrod (May 8, 2020)

These bikes are cheap but troublesome. There is one expert who lives in North Carolina.  He is in our Whizzer newsletter and prints a manual of how all his fixes work.  Put him on your speed dial.  Sell his book with your bike.  Quinton Guenther 252-475-0406.  Nice genius.  Tell him you are a CABEr and Ray Spangler was your contact. Sorry,  I am only into Antique Whizzers.  Best of luck and keep hope alive.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 17, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> These bikes are cheap but troublesome. There is one expert who lives in North Carolina.  He is in our Whizzer newsletter and prints a manual of how all his fixes work.  Put him on your speed dial.  Sell his book with your bike.  Quinton Guenther 252-475-0406.  Nice genius.  Tell him you are a CABEr and Ray Spangler was your contact. Sorry,  I am only into Antique Whizzers.  Best of luck and keep hope alive.



Hola stay safe! My congrats to you Ray I think this is the way this forum will works to help and communicates whit others fellow cabers when one question it's made!!! Helping the others whitout wating a reward in exchange! An good example to follows thanks


----------

